# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Η μεγάλη έξοδος!

## ευα-μυτιληνη

Ειναι σημαντικη μερα σημερα...εχει υπηρεσια ο αντρας μου σημερα και αποφασισα να αφησω να ξεπορτισουν για πρωτη φορα τα γλυκουλια!!εδω προσπαθω να μαζεψω οτι μπορω για τυχον '''ατυχηματακια'''...οχι και τις φρεσκοπλυμμενες πετσετουλες μου!!!ντροπη!!!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα χα
πολυ σημαντικη... θελω να ξεχασει τιποτα και να γυρισει και να τα δει ολα ετσι να παθει 3.000 εγκεφαλικα!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μην το γρουσουζευεις!!!!!!!! ::   εεε, τι στο καλο, μεχρι αυριο πρωι που θα γυρισει απο το στρατοπεδο θα εχουν μπει μεσα παλι εεεεε???γιατι φυσικα κρυφα θα το κανω!!!!την τηλεοραση μονο να σκεπασω και τους υπολογιστες και πιστευω καλα θα ειμαι!!!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχα    εεε ναι... μεχρι αυριο.. σιγουρα!!!! χα χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

Βγαλε τα καμμια φωτο να τα δουμε και εμεις τωρα που ειναι εξω και χαλαρωνουν!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ααα, θελεις να σου ανεβασω και βιντεο κιολας!!!!!αχ σε μπελαδες θες να με βαζεις εσυ συνεχεια σε πηρα ειδηση!!!αααχχχχ...αντε....θα φορτισω τη μηχανη και θα  ::  μετα πως ανεβαζουν εδω βιντεο...τι να κανω...

----------


## mitsman

Βιντεο ειναι πιο δυσκολο γιατι πρεπει να εχεις λογαριασμο στο youtube...  οχι οτι ειναι τιποτα και αυτο.. αλλα λεμε...

Μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα Ευα!!! εμεις ειμαστε εδω οτι και να χρειαστεις!!! χα χα α χα χα χα χα 
Θελουμε ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

και λογαριαστο στο youtube???με σκοτωνεις τωρε βρε μαστορα!!!!αχ αχ αχ...καλα καλα...θα το παλεψω λιγο μονη και μετα να ξερεις, θα σε ενοχλησω!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πολυ ευκολα ολα!!!! αλλα να με ενοχλεις οσο θες!!!
Για αυτο ειναι ειμαι εδω και να θυμασαι κατι... ειναι ΤΣΑΜΠΑ!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

να ανησυχησω που δεν μου ηρθε ακομα το μνμ επιβεβαιωσης????

----------


## ninos

> να ανησυχησω που δεν μου ηρθε ακομα το μνμ επιβεβαιωσης????


Εύα τσέκαρε στα spam σου, λογικά θα έχει πάει εκεί

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ακομα τιποτα!και τσεκαρα και στα ανεπιθυμητα!!τι λαθος εκανα πια η αχρηστη?????ασε, περιμενω λιγο ακομα και θα δοκιμασω παλι!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

λοιπον, δε θα κατσω να σκασω..θα ανοιξω την la portoura του κλουβιου και το βιντεο περιμενε το δημητρη!!του χρονου τετοια μερα μπορει και να καταφερω να το ανεβασω!!

----------


## mitsman

> λοιπον, δε θα κατσω να σκασω..θα ανοιξω την la portoura του κλουβιου και το βιντεο περιμενε το δημητρη!!του χρονου τετοια μερα μπορει και να καταφερω να το ανεβασω!!


Ντροπηηηη... βγαλε βιντεο εσυ και θα την βρουμε την ακρη!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

βρε παιδια μαλλον τα καταφερα...δεν μου ηρθε το μηνυμα αλλα εκανα ανανεωση στη σελιδα του youtube και φαινεται πανω οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενη!!και λεει και καπου επιλογη τα βιντεο που μεταφορτωσα και κατι τετοια!μωρε ειδηση δεν πηρα!!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

Χακερ εισαι!!!! χα α α χα χα χα χα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

λοιπον, το ηξερα κατα βαθος αλλα τωρα επιβεβαιωθηκα!!ειναι ανωμαλα!!εδω και 20λεπτα εχω ανοιχτη την πορτα και ουτε που φιλοτιμηθηκαν να βγουν!!τσαμπα που εκανα το σπιτι τσαντιρι που τα σκεπασα ολα με φλις κουβερτες!!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα  βρε Ευακι εκει μεσα νιωθουν ασφαλεια!!!! ειναι φυσιολογικο!!! μπορεις να βαλεις το φαι και το νερο στην εισοδο για να τα δελεασεις!!! η αλλιως να πας απο την αντιθετη πλευρα του κλουβιου και να τα κανεις σιγα σιγα με ηρεμες κινησεις να πανε προς τα εξω!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

απο την αλλη μερια ειναι τοιχος..πριν 1λεπτο ετοιμο ηταν το αρσενικο να βγει αλλα γυρισε παλι πισω!!και μολις εφαγαν!!(ή μαλλον να διορθωσω, δε σταματανε να τρωνε ποτε...)ασε...θα περιμενω..

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα ασπρωξε λιγο το κλουβακι να μπορεις να πας απο πισω καλε... χα χα χα... και βγαλε το φαγακι για κανενα μισαωρο εξω μαζι με το νερο... να το βλεπουν ομως... στην εισοδο του κλουβιου κοντα!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

για να δουμε...παω...θα κραταω και μαρουλι μπας και συγκινηθουνε καθολου!

----------


## mitsman

καλη η ιδεα σου!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

:Party0003: βγηκε το ενα!!αλλα εχει στουκαρει παντου!!!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα... μην το τρομαζεις... αστο να παει οπου θελει να εξερευνησει... και μετα πλησιασε το!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

εκατσε πανω στο κουρτινοξυλο!το αλλο μεσα...τρωει...μπηκε και μεσα στον νεροχυτη!!δεν το περιμενα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Εύα!!! Είναι λογικό να στουκάρει λίγο πρώτα μέχρι να συνηθίσει!

----------


## mitsman

διωξε το απο εκει διωξε το... μην το αφηνεις να καθετ σε μερη πουμ δεν θες!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μετα θα κανω γενικη!!ολα με χλωρινη!απλα χτυπαγε με δυναμη!μη μου χτυπησε φοβαμαι!τωρα καθεται ακινητο πανω στο κουρτινοξυλο.το αλλο....ειδηση δεν πηρε!!

----------


## mitsman

Απλα να ξερεις οτι εκει που δεν θελουμε να πηγαινει δεν το αφηνουμε ποτε να καθεται!!! με τον καιρο θα πηγαινει μονο εκει που τον αφηνεις!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

σωστος....αντε να δουμε κ το αλλο ποτε θα φιλοτιμηθει να βγει!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μπηκε μονο του μεσα!και τη γλυτωσα μονο με μια κουτσουλιτσα στο κουρτινοξυλο! :Party0003:  εχω ανοιχτα ολα τα πορτακια μπας και θελει να ξαναβγει!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο.. πολυ ωραια... για πρωτη φορα πολυ καλο ηταν!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη



----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι........τα καταφερες................................  ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 


Τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα;;;

Να σου ζησουν!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Κεφαλονίτισσα, τα μπατζάκια δεν ανεβαίνουν καθόλου στο χέρι σου?

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

στην αρχη γιωργο ανεβαιναν συνεχεια αλλα πριν 1βδομαδα ταξιδεψαμε αθηνα με πλοιο(9 ωρες να παμε κ 9 να ρθουμε) και απο οταν γυρισαν δεν με αφηνουν.συγχιζονται πολυ ευκολα μαλλον και απο την αλλαγη κλιματος..απλα δεν τα πειραζω αυτες τις μερες να ησυχασουν!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ναι άστα να ησυχάσουν, εφόσον σου ανέβαιναν επάνω σου, δεν τρέχει πρόβλημα!
Τα δικά μου κοκατίλ αγριεύουν μόνο όταν 2,3 φορές έχουν ανοίξει το κλουβί και το έχουν σκάσει.. Δεν μου κάθονται να τα πιάσω, ούτε μου ανεβαίνουν πάνω!!
Εδώ είναι και τα δικά μου!!!http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...nna-amp-Lutino

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ανοιγουν το κλουβι μονα τους?????τι λες τωρα??τετοια καμωματα ευτυχως (τουλαχιστον προς το παρον) δεν τα εχουμε!καλα, μη φανταστεις οτι ερχοντουσαν κ μονα τους!παντα με φαι στα χερια και καθονταν στο δαχτυλο!ειναι φαγανα τα γλυκουτσικα μου!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ναι είναι ατίθασα κορίτσια τα δικά μου, ανοίγουν και κλουβιά μόνα τους!!  χαχαχαχχα!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ααα, και κατι που παρατηρησα...ορισμενες φορες εχω κρυα χερια και τοτε δεν ανεβαιναν με τιποτα.τα ζεσταινα μετα και ανεβαιναν πιο ευκολα κ καθονταν κ περισσοτερη ωρα.δοκιμασε το αυτο!παρε κ στο χερι μια λιχουδια που τους αρεσει πολυ κ υπομονη!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Οχι βρέ τι να δοκιμάσω, αρνάκια είναι τα δικά μου!! Μολις τους βάζω το χέρι μέσα τσακώνονται ποιο θα πρωτοανεβει!
Και μετά κάθονται με τις ώρες επάνω μου και μου τρίβονται, δεν ξεκολλάνε! Το σταντάκι πλέον δεν το χρησιμοποιώ!!
Απλώς όταν το σκάνε από το κλουβί μόνα τους, τότε αγριεύουν μέχρι να τα πιάσω.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

αααα!!!!εισαι καλος εσυ!!!εμενα ευτυχως σημερα μπηκε μονο του!βαρεθηκε μαλλον να χτυπιεται αλυπητα περα δωθε και μπηκε!κ φυσικα απευθειας στο φαι πηγε!δικο μου πουλι βλεπεις!αλοιμονο αν δεν μου εμοιαζε!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Άσε και εμένα τα δικά μου τρώνε τον "άμπακο" ! ! !  χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Περιττο να πω οτι κοντευω να λιποθυμησω απο τα γελια απο τα σχολια και απο την μουσικη επενδυση της τηλεορασης!!!!

λοιπον... παμε στο ψητο...


ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΥΡΤΙΝΕΣ!!! μεγα λαθος... το πουλακι πηγε και κοπανουσε γιατι νομιζε οτι θα βγει εξω....  πρεπει να το αφησεις να βγει εξω και εσυ καπου σταθερη για ωρα να το δελεασεις με τροφη... αν δεν ερθει μετα απο αρκετη ωρα τοτε παρα πολυ ηρεμα και ησυχα με γλυκολογα οπως και εκανες πλησιαζεις και το επιβραβευεις με κατι που του αρεσει πολυ!
Το εχουμε?????

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

το'χουμε, το'χουμε!!μετα το καταλαβα για την κουρτινα!την εχω παντα ανοιχτη για να εχουν θεα!αλλα μετα δεν ηθελα να κανω πολλες κινησεις γιατι οπως ειδες κολλησε στο κουρτινοξυλο!την επομενη φορα θα τα εχω ολα ετοιμα!εεε, πρωτη φορα ηταν!δεν μου'κοψε!!

----------


## mitsman

για αυτο ειμαστε εδω εμεις... για να ρωτας και να σου λεμε χαζομαρες που εχουμε κανει πρωτοι και να  μην τις κανεις και εσυ!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κ τωρα που το θυμηθηκα, τι ειχανε τα σχολια μου και γελαγες????εεε???εεεεε?????

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αστον να γελάει μωρέ, το κάνει ελλείψη ελιών στο πρόσωπο !!!!!!  χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχ

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μωρε εγω φταιω που μετα απο πιεσεις ανερτησα φωτο κ βιντεο!!!!να μαθω!!!α ρε ξυλο που θελετε ολοι σας!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ιιιιιι Παναγια μου....

 χα χα χα χα χαα χα

παναγια μου... τι κανει?????

χαχαχχαχαχαχα


ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ?????????????????????

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ  ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑ

τι βρε παλαβιαρικο??? εεχχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε


και μετα μουτς μουτς σαν σκυλακι.... λιωωωνννωωωωωω.... χα χα χα χα χχ χα πεθαινωωωωωωωω............

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

και προσπαθησα να συγκρατηθω τολμω να πω!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλα για να λέω την αλήθεια αγαπητή Κεφαλονίτισσα, και εγώ με το μουτς το σκυλίσιο που έκανες στον παπαγάλο
ε ξεράθηκα ολίγον!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μα δεν ειναι σκυλισιο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πεταχτο σβουριχτο κ τσιριχτο φιλακι ειναι!!!!αυτο εχουν μαθει κ μου κανουν!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Α ειναι εκπαιδευμένα δηλαδή!!!  Μηπως τα ταίζεις και κροκέτες????     χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχ  α

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

καλα καλα κοροιδευετε εσεις!!!θα ανεβασω κ βιντεο καποια στιγμη που το κανουν κ θα δειτε τι γλυκουτσικα που ειναι!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αναμένουμε βιντεάκι φίλη!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Εύα που τα κατάφερες!!!!! (να δούμε εγώ πότε....)

Άσ' τους να λένε για το βιντεάκι.... απίθανο ήταν.....
 (και κάτι μου λέει ότι αν έβαζαν και οι υπόλοιποι κάποιο αντίστοιχο βίντεο τα ίδια θα κάναν.... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  α)

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

επιτελους καποιος μου ειπε καλη κουβεντα για το υ-π-ε-ρ-ο-χ-ο βιντεακι μου!!λιγο (πολυ λιγο) το χερι μου να ηταν πιο σταθερο και θα ηταν μουρλια!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αυτά έχουν τα εξωτερικά ρεπορτάζ......αλλά σε κρατάνε στον παλμό των εξελίξεων..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ετσι!!!θα τα βγαλω παλι 15 του μηνα (που εχει παλι υπηρεσια ο καλος μου), μην δει τιποτα κ συγχιστει, και θα ανεβασω ΤΟ βιντεο!!να περιμενετε να κανουν κ τα γνωστα φιλακια!!υπερπαραγωγη το επομενο!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δυνατα τη φωνη γιατι ειναι λιγο ντεφορμε το πρωι!!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα τα στελνουν τα φιλακια???

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μπααααα....σε μενα μαλλον!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> 


Δεν ανοίγουμε έτσι ένα κλουβί και αφήνουμε ένα πουλί να πετάει και να χτυπάει στα ντουβάρια και τις τζαμαρίες....
Για να αποφασήσουμε να ανοίξουμε τη πόρτα του κλουβιού θα πρέπει να έχουμε ακολουθήσει κάποιες διαδικασίες....και αφού έχουμε λάβη όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας, προχωράμε.



> Κάποια από τα πράγματα που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να έχεις:
> 1) Κλειστές τις κουρτίνες
> 2) Αν υπάρχουν καθρέπτες καλυψέ τους
> 3) Δώσε μεγάλη προσοχή στα κενά που αφήνουν τα έπιπλά, οι πίνακες και όλα τα άλλα κενά που γίνονται πολύ επικίνδυνα σε περίπτωση που το πουλί πέσει και βρεθεί ανάμεσα τους.
> 4) Κάλυψε η΄κρύψε τα αιχμηρά αντικείμενα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στο δωμάτιο.
> 5) Φρόντισε να μην υπάρχει στο δωμάτιο πχ. κερί αναμμένο, αντικείμενα που μπορεί να δαγκώσει το πουλάκι και να πάθει δηλητηρίαση κτλ






> να συμπληρώσω....
> *χαμηλώνεις την ένταση των συσκευών(tv,στέρεο)
> *απομακρύνεις άλλα κατοικίδια
> *έχεις την προσοχή σου στραμμένη σε αυτά
> *προσέχεις μη δαγκώσουν κάποιο φυτό αν υπάρχει στο χώρο.
> και αν κάθονται στο χέρι σου,μια αναγνωριστική βόλτα στο χώρο θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο πριν τη πτήση τους


από το θέμα...Ασφαλείς πτήσεις έξω από το κλουβί

και η Γεωργία που ακολούθησε τη σωστή διαδικασία Τα καταφεραμε!!!...είχε τα εξής αποτελέσματα...Έξοδος από το κλουβί

Παραδείγματα πολλά εδω μέσα αρκεί να μελετήσεις λίγο και με υπομονή και ηρέμία να προσπαθήσεις για το καλύτερο των μικρών σου φίλων!!!
Πάνω απ΄όλα η ασφάλεια τους όμως Εύα.
Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που το μικρό σου δεν έσπασε ράμφος ή φτερούγες από τα απανωτά χτυπήματα....

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

βαγγελη καλημερα!πραγματικα οπως καταλαβες δεν το σκεφτηκα και πολυ κ σαφως δεν προετοιμαστηκα καταλληλα.κ φυσικα το χειροτερο ηταν με την κουρτινα.λαθος μου και ευτυχως που δεν μου χτυπησε.την επομενη φορα θα λαβω υποψιν ολες τις παρατηρησεις σου.γιατι προς το τελος το ειδα κ το ευχαριστιοταν αρκετα κ θελω να το επαναλαβω, φυσικα με τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις!σε ευχαριστω κ παλι για τα θεματα που μου εβαλες.θα τα μελετησω καλα πριν κανω παλι του κεφαλιου μου!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Εύα,

Οι πρώτες πτήσεις τους όντως ήταν επικίνδυνες και πιστεύω περισσότερο άγχος δημιούργησαν στα πουλάκια παρά χαρά.  Για εμένα πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να δίνει κάποιος ερέθισμα στα πουλάκια σχετικά με το που θα πάνε να κάτσουν. Δεν νομίζω έτσι και αλλιώς ότι τους αρέσει να κάθονται στον καναπέ, ούτε επάνω στα κουρτινόξυλο.
Εγώ για τα καρανινάκια που είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα από τα παπαγαλάκια, τους έχω αγοράσει 2 μακριές βέργες (μαβίλιες) περίπου 1.5 μέτρο η κάθε μία. Στην συνέχεια τις σφηνώνω κάπου στον χώρο σαν να είναι πατήθρες και το δωμάτιο να είναι ένα τεράστιο κλουβί !! Οι βέργες τώρα αυτές, έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ  τους και τα πουλάκια πετούν από την μια βέργα στην άλλη.  :Happy: 

Για να τα βγάλω έξω, βάζω μια μικρή κλασσική πατήθρα στην πόρτα που να κοιτά προς τα έξω. Στο τέλος της πατήθρας βάζω μια λιχουδιά και μετά βγαίνουν. Δεν τα πιέζω να βγουν, όταν όμως βγούν ενστικτωδώς πάνε και κάθονται στις βέργες που σου γράφω. Τέλος, κάτω από τις βέργες βάζεις και ένα σεντόνι και είσαι εντάξει και από θέμα καθαριότητας. Λογικά δεν θα πάνε αλλού εκτός απο τις βέργες.

Για να μπούν πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί, δεν θα πρέπει να τα κυνηγάς.  Βάζεις πάλι μια λιχουδία στην πατήθρα που έχει στην πόρτα του κλουβιού και σιγά σιγά θα μπούν. Γιαυτό σημαντικό είναι την λιχουδιά κατά την έξοδο τους να τους την παίρνεις έτσι ώστε όταν την βάλεις πάλι να ερθουν για να μπούνε..

Δεν γνωρίζω από παπαγαλάκια διότι δεν έχω,  αλλά αυτά πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα τα βοηθήσει αρκετά και θα τα ευχαριστήσει στις πρώτες τους εξόδους. Στην συνέχεια αμα οικειοποιηθούν αρκετά με εσένα και τον χώρο, μπορείς να τους φτιάξεις πολλά καλούδια, όπως παιδικη χαρά  κτλ κτλ

Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν !!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

πολυ καλο αν κ τα εχω στο σαλονι-κουζινα (ενιαιος χωρος) κ δε νομιζω να μπορεσω να το κανω ετσι!ισως  σε καποιον ελεγχομενο χωρο να βαλω τις μεγαλες πατηθρες κοντα στο κλουβι.καπου να ακουμπανε 2 ή 3 πατηθρες κ να καθονται εκει για αρχη.μονο του παντως μπηκε μεσα γιατι πεινασε!κ ειχα απλα ανοιχτα τα πορτακια κ τσουκου τσουκου μπηκε!παντως θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα γιατι απο το πρωι ολο το βλεπω κ μασαει την πορτα!!σαν να θελει να βγει το ατιμο!οταν ειχα παει σε ενα μαγαζι pet shop ειδα κατι τετοια αλλα οχι τοσο μεγαλα.δηλαδη ηταν πατηθρα περιπου στο 1μετρο(κ ισως λιγοτερο-δεν τα παω καλα με αυτα!) κ το παιρνεις κ το κοβεις στα μετρα σου.κ εκανε μονο 70λεπτα!λογικα κατι τετοιο θα κανει ε?γιατι ειναι το ιδιο υλικο με αυτα που εχω μεσα στο κλουβι κ θα του ειναι οικειο.παντως πολυ λογικο ολο αυτο !πολλα like!!!!

----------


## ninos

Εύα εγω τα αγοράζω απο μαγαζί με ξυλουργικά είδη, τις ίδιες βέργες όμως τις έχω δει και σε pet-shop να της πουλούν για πατήθρες.  Άρα, όπως το λές μάλλον πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα.  Εγω απο αυτές έχω βάλει και μεσα στα κλουβάκια, σε διάφορες διαστάσεις. Μην τα βγάζεις σε τόσο μεγάλο χώρο για να μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις. Εγώ τα βγάζω σε ενα μικρό υπνοδωμάτιο που έχω. Κλείνω τις πόρτες, κουρτίνες κάθωμαι σε μια γωνία και πίνω το καφεδάκι μου και αυτά απολαμβάνουν τις πτήσεις τους απο την μια βέργα στην άλλη.. εεε εντάξει καμία φορά λοξοδρομούν βέβαια... Εαν μπορούσαν να τους βάλω και τροφούλα επάνω στις βέργες αυτές θα ήταν τέλεια !!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ξερεις ομως τι σκεφτομαι?εφοσον αυτον τον χωρο ξερουν, γιατι ολο εκει τα εχω, μηπως μπερδευτουν ακομα περισσοτερο αν μετακινησω το κλουβι σε αγνωστο χωρο γι'αυτα?εξαλλου οπως μου ειπε κ ο mitsman δημητρης εκει που δε θελω να πανε να τα διωχνω απο εκει(το ελεγε για το νεροχυτη αλλα το γενικευω), στο υπνοδωματιο δεν θα ηθελα να τα εχω, σε εκεινο το χωρο κοιμομαστε κ τουλαχιστον προς το παρον δε θελω να πλησιαζουν.εκει ξερουν που ακριβως ειναι το κλουβι τους κ πιστευω γι'αυτο βρηκε αρκετα ευκολα το δρομο του πισω.

----------


## ninos

Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο Εύα. Σίγουρα θα την βρεις την λύση. Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι υπομονή και εφευρετικότητα. Ειδικά για το δεύτερο θα βρεις πάρα μα πάρα πολλά εδω στο φόρουμ που ούτε κάν περνούσαν απο το μυαλό σου.. Τι κατασκευές κλουβιών, παιχνιδιών, παιδικών χαρών κτλ κτλ  :Happy:  Φαντάσου εγώ που δεν έχω παπαγαλάκια, μου αρέσει να κάθομαι να διαβάζω και να βλέπω τις κατασκεύες που φτιάχνουν τα παιδιά εδω

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

εχω διαβασει κ εγω αρκετα για τα χειροποιητα παιχνιδακια!τουλαχιστον προς το παρον δεν μου παιζουν με τιποτα που τους εχω βαλει!τουμπες κανουν μονο , πανω στις κουνιες καθονται και το γνωστο, τρωνε!ισως οταν μεγαλωσουν περισσοτερο να θελουν τα παιχνιδια!θα παρω παντως τις μεγαλες πατηθρες ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ και ισως κανω κανενα μεγαλο τετραγωνο με κανενα-δυο στα ενδιαμεσα να πηγαινουν περα δωθε.μεσα στο σαβ-κο θα κανω καμια κατασκευουλα!

----------


## ninos

επίσης και στο κλουβάκι, τους έχεις βάλει βρε συ πάρα πολλές πατήθρες μέσα ! αλλά και 3 κούνιες  :Happy:   Πρέπει να δώσεις περισσότερο χώρο στα πουλάκια... Εγω θα έβαζα το πολύ 3 πατήθρες και θα τις άλλαζα με ξύλινες αντί για πλαστικές που έχεις.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

να σε πληροφορησω πανε σε ολες τις κουνιες!κ τις 4....!!περα δωθε συνεχεια!!το ξερω παντως, το εχω κανει λιγο χαλια μεσα.εψαχνα στο φορουμ καποιο θεμα για σωστη τοποθετηση των πατηθρων ή κατι αναλογο αλλα δε βρηκα κατι που να με καλυπτε.ετσι αυτοσχεδιασα!ααα, κ οσο για τις ξυλινες πατηθρες...ουτε λογος!!σε αυτο το μαγαζι που σου λεω οτι παω (το μοναδικο που εχει εδω) εχει απο λαστιχα ποτισματος μεσα μεχρι σελες για αλογα!οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν εχει τεραστια ποικιλια σε ειδη για παπαγαλακια!μονο αν παω καποια στιγμη μυτιληνη ή κ αθηνα.παντως μια ερωτηση αν ξερεις.οι πλαστικες δεν καθαριζουν πιο ευκολα απο κουτσουλιες?

----------


## ninos

Ναι καθαρίζουν, πολύ καλύτερα.Στις ξύλινες επίσης κάνουν φωλιά διάφορα παράσιτα, όπως ακάρεα, ψείρες κτλ. Ηλύση όμως είναι το *ξύδι* !! Μια φορά την εβδομάδα να τις καθαρίζεις με ξύδι καιείσαι εντάξει !!! Μπορείς να πάρεις 2 ζευγάρια, έτσι ώστε ανα εβδομάδα να τις αλλάζεις και να καθαρίζεις κάθε φορά το 1 ζεύγος, και στο κλουβί να βάζεις το άλλο. Έτσι δεν θα μένουν χωρίς πατήθρες, όσο καθαρίζεις.

Οι ξύλινες και μάλιστα να είναι σε διάφορες διαστάσεις πάχους,  είναι πολύ καλύτερες για το ράμφος των πουλιών και ειδικά για τα ποδαράκια τους.  Ακόμα καλύτερο είναι κλαδί δένδρου ελιάς να βάλεις, έτσι ώστε να μην πατούν πάντα σε λείο έδαφος. Μακροχρόνια θα τα γλιτώσεις απο πολλά προβλήματα κάνοντας αυτό...  Πάντως, είτε ξύλινες, είτε πλαστικές θα πρέπει να τις βάλεις σε σημεία τέτοια ώστε να μην πέφτουν οι κουτσουλίες τους. 

Για τις πατήθρες δες *ΕΔΩ

*Το κλουβάκι  εαν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι κλασική ζευγαρώστρα για καναρινάκια. Τα παπαγαλάκια θέλουν περισσότερο ύψος. Δες και *ΕΔΩ* ενα θεμα που η Γεωργια είχε το ίδιο κλουβι με το δικό σου τι γράφουν τα παιδιά μήπως σε βοηθήσει

ουφφφφ... σε ζάλισα  :Happy:

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δεν με ζαλισες καθολου στελιο!καλυτερα να μου λενε τι λαθη κανω παρα μετα να τραβαω τα μαλλια μου!μου φαινεται θα παω καμια βολτα να μαζεψω κλαδια!παντως οσο για το κλουβι εχει υψος, οχι οσο θα επρεπε, αλλα εχει.δηλαδη αν δεις παλι το βιντεο φαντασου το χωρις το μπλε το ναιλον .το ναιλον εχει πιασει το 1/3 του υψους.παντως οταν τα οικονομικα μου ειναι καλυτερα σκεφτομαι να παρω αλλο ενα ιδιο κ να τα ενωσω.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

λοιπον σημερα βγηκε επιτελους κ η θηλυκια απο το κλουβι!! πεταξανε μαζι στον χωρο, κοπανησε λιγο το κεφαλι της στο ταβανι αλλα μετα συνηθισε!! τωρα καθονται κ τα 2 πανω στο κλουβι!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ θετική εξέλιξη!!!!!!! και ότι κάθονται πάνω στο κλουβί τους είναι πολύ καλό!!! έχουν το χώρο τους  :Happy: 

Μπράβο Εύα άντε και εις ανώτερα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Υπομονη και επιμονη... χρονο εχεις.. διαθεση εχεις... ερωτησεις στις απαντησεις σου παιρνεις....
Ξεφτερια θα τα κανεις!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

καλα, τον αλλον να βλεπατε!! εχει εξοικιωθει τοσο πολυ που βγηκε απο τη μια πορτουλα , περπαταγε πανω στο ναιλον κ μπηκε απο την αλλη!! κ μετα βγηκανε κ τα δυο!! εχω παθει συγχιση απο τη χαρα!!!

----------


## geam

αντε μπράβο!!!!! σε λίγο θα μάθουν να πηγαίνουν και για καφέ έξω απο το σπίτι, και θα γυρνάνε την ώρα που θα τους έχεις πει....

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

χα χα χα!!!! ειπαμε αλλα οχι κ ετσι!!!! τρελη προοδο καναμε παντως!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

οπότε Εύα νομίζω καλύτερα είναι που δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί να ταλαιπωρηθούν και να στρεσαριστούν και φτου και πάλι από την αρχή!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

α πα πα!!! εδω τα αφηνω!! με την τσαπερδονα μου τωρα καναμε κ αλλα!! ανεβαινε στο ενα δαχτυλο, της εβαζα αλλο ανεβαινε κ εκει!! συνεχομενα καμια 10αρια φορες ανεβαινε διαδοχικα!! αυτο δε θελω να το χασω με τιποτα!! ποσο να με ξεχασουν πια αυτες τις 2 βδομαδες??? δε νομιζω!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αν μείνουν στο κλουβάκι τους για τόσο καιρό και πας εσύ μετά και τα βγάλεις έξω θα το εκτιμήσουν πολύ!!!

(μπορείς βέβαια να κάνεις και το άλλο..... κρέμασε καλού κακού μια φωτογραφία σου έξω από το κλουβί τους, να την βλέπουν για να μην σε ξεχάσουν...... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααχ (πλακίτσα..... :Stick Out Tongue: ))

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μπορει κ εκει να καταντησω!!!! ποτε δεν ξερεις!!! ::

----------


## panos70

Γεια σας κοριτσια

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

γεια σου παναγιωτη!!

----------


## panos70

Καλο μεσημερι

----------

